# Any idea when these bottles were in use?



## theyrenotdeadyet (May 15, 2021)

i was out walking and found an old collapsed homestead and these bottles were inside. if anybody knows what/when the bottles are from i’d love to hear so i can try and piece together when the homestead was active and maybe figure out who lived there.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 15, 2021)

They look like 1920s bottles, give or take a decade.


----------



## Dogo (May 15, 2021)

The large ring in the bottom is typical of the early automatic bottle machines, generally 1906 onward, depending on when the company upgraded the machines.  The I  in the diamond was used by  the Illinois Glass Co. from 1916 to 1929.


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter (May 15, 2021)

theyrenotdeadyet said:


> i was out walking and found an old collapsed homestead and these bottles were inside. if anybody knows what/when the bottles are from i’d love to hear so i can try and piece together when the homestead was active and maybe figure out who lived there.


The Minardi liniment looks to be around 1900 or maybe late 1800s, I also see what looks like an old cork top measuring med bottle which I'd say is 1900 to 1920. Not shure about the others.


----------



## willong (May 19, 2021)

theyrenotdeadyet said:


> i was out walking and found an old collapsed homestead and these bottles were inside. if anybody knows what/when the bottles are from i’d love to hear so i can try and piece together when the homestead was active and maybe figure out who lived there.


They are all machine made; and "Dogo" nailed the production dates information quite nicely.

That first, unembossed bottle is typical of medicinal types and the round amber of household products such as vinegar or bleach; but neither of those categories is absolute. "Slicks" were offered to any customer had use for common containers for packaging their paper-labelled products.

Minard's Liniment has been produced since 1860. Your bottle was produced in the first decade or two of the twentieth century. Embossing, distinctive shapes and unusual colors make antique bottles more collectible as does earlier production.

Here's a video with a little history on the Minard product, a clip of one being unearthed in a bottle dig, and some close shots in which you can see details of neck and lip finish on blown-in-mold and hand tooled lip versions that preceded your machine made example by a decade or two.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 19, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!! Not bad for being on the surface. I wonder if you can't find more if you were to look. Of course that is your call.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

